

Curing Health Care: Remove Tax Subsidies for Employer Provided Healthcare Plans - steveplace
http://www.hoover.org/publications/hoover-digest/article/7298

======
steveplace
OK I know that many on this forum have a distaste for Milton Friedman, but
this is a really interesting article in light of the discussion carried on
from here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2247560>

The reason I like this argument is nobody is talking about this as a solution,
and a lot of people disagree with it-- that probably means it's worth looking
at.

